# What to buy a 2 budget camera



## natrajkadur (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi,

I want two budget cameras one for my friend and one for me. The budget also is also different, friends budget is 4 - 5K and mine is 8K. The feature which we are looking are



Good sensor with 5+ Megapixel
Should have IS (mechanical is preferred)
Manual Zoom
Low light shots
Good for both indoor and outdoor. The camera would be majorly used indoor.

Any brand is OK.


----------



## nac (Sep 26, 2012)

Always zoom is manual, it won't be automatic. If you mean "focus", in this budget it's not possible.

For your friend, he can pick one of these,

Canon A3200
Panasonic LS5
Panasonic S1
Panasonic S2
Panasonic S3

And these are for you, and it may possible for you to have MF in your budget. Some of these are not under 8k but around 8k.

Canon SX150
Nikon S6200
Panasonic FH25
Panasonic SZ1


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 26, 2012)

for OP, i guess he can also check Canon A3400 IS for under 8k (adexmart) once the season offers start appearing everywhere.

i tried to get A3200 myself, flipkart ran out of stock at last minute and out of stock everywhere as model is quite old.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 26, 2012)

Panasonic lumix ls 5@4.5-5k or ls6@5.5k

For you panasonic fh22/25 but canon sx150 best bet . Could be sourced around 9k from local mkt.


----------

